# Jakes Paw Pads are peeling and paw skin is hanging.



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

We took Jake to play in the park today and he was running and playing with another golden retriever. The ground was dirt material. He was playing like he always was, we came home and showered him and when he came to lay on us, we noticed his his two front paws have hanging pieces of skin from his paw. Under neath seems like a soft black paw pad is there. I know he had many spots on his paws that were really hard and I think they were blisters and thought maybe those are peeling ?

I don't know if this is normal and if I should take him to the vet or not for this. It doesn't seem to be bothering him but he is so tired out hes been asleep since we got home. But the hanging pieces of paw pads are big and don't know if anything has to be done or just leave them alone. 

Its hard to see it on the pictures but those pieces are hanging from his paw pads and he has about two spots on each front paw pads where he has big hanging pieces.

Any help would be appreciated.

*Update he got up and walked a little but he walks really slow and limps a little so it is probably a little painful for him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My dogs have done that before - either from running on a rough surface, or one time I think it was a hot pool deck in summer. IMO, it's not anything to worry about. I generally trim the flap off to keep them from chewing on it.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My cousin's dog has done this a few times from playing in a tennis court. Nothing can be done to fix the pads they just need time to heal. Maybe just keep Jake on grass for the next few days.


----------

